# Have a chance to get this filly - please critique



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is a breeding stock paint filly. Dam is black overo - Blue Max lines and sire is Golden Palomino Doc O'lena/ Doc Bar lines. I have the chance to buy her at a very reasonable price. My sis will be moving her horses soon so I will have the room. Let me know what you think. Any major flaws that stand out to you? Looking for a family horse that can run games at local fairs. not the best pic but all I have right now. Is she worth looking at? I think she is gorgeous but I am not a confo expert at all. Well, here she is.....


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

She is very sharp looking. Pretty petite head, Large rear, nice slope to her shoulder. rear legs under her for getting under herself and should be athetic, plus a better color than a paint.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She is beautiful. I love her star with her solid color.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, she is stunning! 
I really don't see anything negative that pops out at me. Wish I could see her standing square without the grass though. 

Worth a look, I say.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

She's very pretty. I don't see anything major that sticks out to me. I LOVE that face though  How old is she?


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Im jealous, that is a gorgeous baby! Nice color, hip, and what a perfect head!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You should get her, she is stunning!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd jump on her. She looks really nice from what I can see.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Would need a picture of her squared with the tall grass to be sure, but nothing really negative jumps out at me, she looks lovely! I think she'll work very well for what you want to do with her. And I *love *Blue Max bloodlines. My horse Dallas(also a solid paint) is Blue Max blood on the sire's side, and Jetalito blood on the dam's side. He has a bunch of other winners mixed in but those are the main two. And from my five years owning him he has been the most talented and fun horse I have ever met. Of course not every horse from a certain bloodline is alike. But I also know another gelding with Blue Max who is once again super talented and really great to work with. So my expierence with the line has been a very good one. And I've heard good things about Doc O'lena/ Doc Bar lines but have never experienced them for myself.

But back on the subject of this filly, I would definitely go look at her in person. She seems like a really nice little little, I'd be excited to see how she turns out when she grows up. Let us know how things work out!


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

hflmusicislife said:


> She's very pretty. I don't see anything major that sticks out to me. I LOVE that face though  How old is she?


I believ she is 8 months in the pic


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I forgot to add this to my other post , 

Here is a picture of my boy when he was just a baby, kinda of looks like the filly(he's standing funny and the scan sucks but you get the idea lol):


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

MyLittleHunter said:


> I forgot to add this to my other post ,
> 
> Here is a picture of my boy when he was just a baby, kinda of looks like the filly(he's standing funny and the scan sucks but you get the idea lol):


He does! I am trying to get better pics of the filly


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

She looks so much like a morgan I used to ride, same color and with the star. She is a cutie!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I like that filly! You should go look at her for sure!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice looking baby!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

she is gorgeous no big flaws and would probably move good , she has a gorgeous color and worth looking even if you do not get her she is young and looking for a bright future


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I have made arrangements to go see her Saturday!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well if you don't snatch her up I'm gonna!!!  She's a very nice looking filly...even if the pic doesn't show her off the greatest!


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought her!!! Brought her home today and will post pics soon.


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the purchase of your new Girl..
Can't wait to see the pictures...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition!!!


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

here are some pics from this morning, not very good ones but I will try to post more this afternoon. She needs a name, any suggestions?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition! She's lovely!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Glad she made it home safely! Congrats!!!  

Brandy comes to mind for a name...not sure why!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She is SPECTACULARly balanced for being so young. The one thing I see is a possible development of a ewe neck, but that could be the picture.


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> She is SPECTACULARly balanced for being so young. The one thing I see is a possible development of a ewe neck, but that could be the picture.


she does have a ewe neck unfortunately. Is there anything that I can do about it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Not that I know of other than stretching and flexing exercises that might help her use her neck muscles early on to overcome that problem.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

She reminds me so much of my colt Zane.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

The minute I saw the photo of her the name "Fancy lil Lady" came to mind.. so that's my vote! I just love her fuzzy face!! She's a cutie.. congrats!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

wow shes a looker! how bout Abby or Gabby or Abbagail i love those names!!!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

sorry i just thought of this how about Willow i loovvee that name too!!!!


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

the sire is Doc Gold Rush and dam is Designed By Magic


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Doc's Designer Magic... hahaha Docs Gold Design (prob better name if she'd been pali! LoL!)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would not have guessed that was the same horse as the pictures you posted. What is the age difference in teh photo's? She looked much better developed before


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_She's absolutely gorgeous. What a lovely little head she has. I'd snap her up. Love her colouring!
_


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> I would not have guessed that was the same horse as the pictures you posted. What is the age difference in teh photo's? She looked much better developed before


I agree! I guess there was a few months difference in pics and when I went to get her she was pretty much stall kept since weather changed. I am hoping that with regular turnout and exercise she will get her muscle tone back.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

kimber limit the sugars and starches and find a good quality source of protein....and amino acids. Ihave seen some necks do complete 180's with ration balancer and the quality amino acids 

I have to wonder if she is smokey black... hmm


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats, she is lovely!


----------



## StarlightGenesis (Dec 9, 2010)

She is gorgeous. I'd buy her in a heartbeat.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

wow she looks really good to me nothin i can see wrong with her sonformation, i would deffinently take a look


----------

